# كورس مخفض لأصحاب المشاريع الجديدة



## elfayroz (12 يونيو 2013)

بشري لأصحاب المشاريع الجديده في مجال صناعه البلاستيك 
تتشرف شركة الفيروز بعرض دورات تدريبية مخفضه ولفتره محدودة في مجال صناعة البلاستيك بجميع انواعها تحت اشراف 
السيد المحاضر الكيميائي \ ممدوح محمود وهو خبرة في مجال صناعة البلاستيك تتجاوز 33 عاما
وسوف تقدم المحاضرة الاولي كهدية مجانية من شركة بلاستيك مصر
ومن يريد استكمال او التخصص في احد مجالات صناعة البلاستيك 
يتم التعاقد علي تقديم الدورة التدريبية في المجال الذي يريده العميل ويتم الاتفاق علي المواعيد في حينها.
للأستعلام :

[email protected]

للأتصال
01149798453 – 01142978344 –


----------

